
Two space missions are launching next week - tectonic
https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-07-09-Issue-20/?s
======
everybodyknows
One of the two being a lunar landing mission, for the government of India.
Which might not be the best use of their citizen's money:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20254416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20254416)

